# my vid



## PrinceOfNature (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAbIvrO242o
tell me wat ya guys think. i made it my self


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

It's a slideshow to an overplayed song. There's not much to think.


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Dec 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> It's a slideshow to an overplayed song. There's not much to think.


 it took a bit to do


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

PrinceOfNature said:


> it took a bit to do



All you had to do was import some pictures into an editing application and string them together with fades. You're going to need to bring something more to the table if you want compliments or recognition.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 23, 2009)

I quite liked it, What song is that btw?


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Dec 23, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> I quite liked it, What song is that btw?


 thank u! its called fireflies by owl lake.


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Dec 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> All you had to do was import some pictures into an editing application and string them together with fades. You're going to need to bring something more to the table if you want compliments or recognition.


 well i proved u wrong


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

PrinceOfNature said:


> thank u! its called fireflies by owl lake.



Owl City.



PrinceOfNature said:


> well i proved u wrong



Oohhhh nooooooo

I meant recognition from the community at large, not from some idiot furry whose only FA submission  (cap in case of deletion) is a terribly-done drawing straight from a tutorial.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 23, 2009)

So just because I liked the video (I thought it had some decent pics and a cool song) you insult me? I know its not a decent drawing but ive just started and have never even used photoshop to do that kind of thing before (I dont even have a tablet yet).


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> So just because I liked the video (I thought it had some decent pics and a cool song) you insult me?



Same way I insult people who enjoy listening to Nickelback, darlin'.



Sutitchi said:


> I know its not a decent drawing but ive just started and have never even used photoshop to do that kind of thing before (I dont even have a tablet yet).



Credit the damn tutorial in the description. Is this difficult?


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

Heard 4 bars of techno and stopped.

That said the art's likely better than anything I could pump out, as it stands, I probably couldn't get dogbert right.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 23, 2009)

puting a furry video on youtube is asking to get trolled


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Delete it. Let's never speak of this again.

PS: ilu aden


----------



## Shindo (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> Heard 4 bars of techno and stopped.
> 
> That said the art's likely better than anything I could pump out, as it stands, I probably couldn't get dogbert right.



techno

and no that video has been done by furfags a near five thousand times


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol I think saying you made it is a bit of a stretch since nothing you used was made by you. You just badly cropped them together and put on a shitty song that doesn't belong to you.


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> techno



If this is a spelling correction, that's exactly how I spelled it.
If it's some other kind of correction, could you be a bit more blunt?


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 23, 2009)

[yt]xet3d3HNbk8[/yt]

Added my own music to fit the stalking.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 23, 2009)

in fairness, he didn't follow the tutorial very well


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 23, 2009)

Glaice said:


> [yt]xet3d3HNbk8[/yt]
> 
> Added my own music to fit the stalking.



that was the scariest thing i've seen for 20009


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> Same way I insult people who enjoy listening to Nickelback, darlin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the damn tutorial in the description. Is this difficult?


 
Ok, I'll admit that i should have credited the tutorial (didn't think about about that when uploading) and I will change that but you didn't need to be such a prat a about it.


----------



## Aden (Dec 24, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> Ok, I'll admit that i should have credited the tutorial (didn't think about about that when uploading) and I will change that but you didn't need to be such a prat a about it.



:3


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 24, 2009)

The fuck is with furries and electronic music...


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 24, 2009)

Furry stuff on Youtube + anon audience = target for trolling

@Wolf-bone: Thanks


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Dec 24, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> The fuck is with furries and electronic music...


 so wat its techno thats not why i like the song i like it for the rythem and ect


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Dec 24, 2009)

Glaice said:


> [yt]xet3d3HNbk8[/yt]
> 
> Added my own music to fit the stalking.


 why the hell did u post a video on some body elses thread about there vid?


----------



## Molotov (Dec 25, 2009)

PrinceOfNature said:


> why the hell did u post a video on some body elses thread about there vid?



Better than yours, that's for sure; interesting too.

MY GOD, ITS EYES. SOUL-PIERCING EYES--
I need a pallette cleanser, stat.


----------



## Aden (Dec 25, 2009)

PrinceOfNature said:


> *W*hy the hell did *you* post a video on *somebody* else*'*s thread about *their* vid?



To be fair, the only thing that's yours about your video is the arrangement.


----------

